# Probiotics?



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

I have recently read some stuff about Probiotics. Apparently these are helpful bacteria, similar to those found in yogurt, that assist the digestive system and reduce gas as well.I do not like yogurt, however Probiotic food suplements or pills are said to be available at health food stores.Anyone have any experience with this.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have not used the probiotics because I do very well with just the calcium. I do think they would be helpful if you need to take an antibiotic from time to time but to take them every day I have my doubts.Linda


----------

